# Name of the game.



## Marky Lazer (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a game I liked, but I don't know what it's called anymore. It went like this:

You had four little people working for you in the search for gems. You had to bring them gems to a bank, and could then buy new stuff with them. A little dig machine, a door, an elevator, etc. At the same time the computer played with his four little men. The goal was to get a certain amount of $$$. First to obtain that amount would win the round. When a little man of you met a little man of the computer, you could kick the living daylight out of him. When one of your men died, you'd have to finish the round with three people, of course slowing down your gem gathering process.

Anyway, anyone knows the name of this game?


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 11, 2007)

Was it a pc game or on some console?  If the latter, which system?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Sep 11, 2007)

It was PC. I never played on any console as a matter of fact...


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it gem master?


----------

